# The best day of hunting I have ever had



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

My 7 year old boy Brice got to hunt killdeer planes today for the youth deer hunt on the red zone. We seen 12 diffrent bucks by 9:00am and maybe 50 does. He was hopeing to get a good shot at a buck but this nice doe came up to us at about 15 yards and he took the shot he hit her in the leg on his 1st shot then in the spine on his 2nd. The look on his face when she droped was priceless.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Congrats to Brice. Well done young man!!!!



Hawk


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Always nice to see the youth out in the woods and successful.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats-ob and Brice! I have neary the same photo of my oldest when he was about 8 with his first deer! He's 33 now and a hunting(esp. deer) demon!!


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Great Job Congrats To You And Him. It's A Great Feeling Isn't It. Good Job


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Congrats to your son. And especially to you for making it happen for him.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

thats sweet! makes me remember the first deer i shot. all i can say is thanks dad!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS to your son on his first deer ...........im hoping my son gets his first this weekend (20th or 21st).


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice deer Brice! I was 12 before I took my first deer. I bet your ready to go again next year!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Good job son, we're all proud of you.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats young man !!!!!


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go! Congrats!


----------

